# Polished or Non-Polished Glass Tank?



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

I'm gonna be starting a nano-reef soon and am in the process of buying the tank for the build.

The tank is going to be 30"L X 12"W X 12"H Rimless

The quote from Miracles is $165 10mm glass polished. While on the other hand they can get me a 6mm tank non-polished for $75. 

I'm fine with the thinner glass but is polished really worth the extra money?

Let me know,
Vinoy


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

If you mean polished edges then totally go for it. Especially for a rimless. I did it this time for my tank and its the little things like that which make it that much nicer in the end.


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

100% go with the polished. Looks so much nicer with the small chamfer on it too. Just a nice and clean 'finished' look. On a side note, talk to Nathan to give you a tour of the place. I went there once to pick up some plastic trim, and was invited in to see everything. Man some of the tanks they have in the back ready for shipment are jaw dropping.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Vinoy Thomas said:


> The tank is going to be 30"L X 12"W X 12"H Rimless
> 
> The quote from Miracles is $165 10mm glass polished. While on the other hand they can get me a 6mm tank non-polished for $75.
> 
> I'm fine with the thinner glass but is polished really worth the extra money?


I know you said you were fine with the thinner glass, but think on it again. 6mm is thin. The 10 is just that much more security for the size of tank you're doing, especially for the glue joints. It will also look and feel more substantial as a rimless and with polished edges.
Just my 2 € (no cents sign on the iPad)


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

It's only 12" high so you could literally make the glass out of paper thin material since it's load won't be that great.

As for polished edges on a 6mm glass, it be to thin to even notice the polish. When they make the tank they'll have to sand the edges down so it won't be that noticeable. Now if it was 10mm or higher then I would say go for it since the glass is so thick


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm sure Miracles wouldn't make something that wouldn't work, so you're probably right Alt, just don't like the look of paper thin. 10mm will just feel more substantial.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> It's only 12" high so you could literally make the glass out of paper thin material since it's load won't be that great.
> 
> As for polished edges on a 6mm glass, it be to thin to even notice the polish. When they make the tank they'll have to sand the edges down so it won't be that noticeable. Now if it was 10mm or higher then I would say go for it since the glass is so thick


Didn't think about how the polished finish would look realistically with 6mm glass. Makes sense cause it'll be so thin. Also, I'm not too worried about the use of the thinner glass Crayon, as Dave mentioned the load would be pretty minimal considering it's only 12" high.

Guess I'll be saving $100 on the tank 

Thanks for the input guys,
Vinoy


----------

